# Deer Hunting Lease Turner County



## Rabbit Runner (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey Guys, I saw this ad in the local shopper.

DEER HUNTING LEASE IN TURNER COUNTY.

Owners prefer established club or family group
RV hook up, and several fish ponds. $5000.00
call 1-229-567-2785.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 29, 2005)

Its around 429ac.I was told it was only for deer season.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Jul 29, 2005)

I checked in on this lease early in the yr and passed on it. The woods are very pretty but mostly open, There is a list of rules 10 pages long it seems like of what u can and cant do and what u can and cant kill as far as size of deer, its almost like ur joining a club instead of leaseing ur own deer lease. The land owner drives around the place on a constant basis always checkin on things and working on things, that was just my opinion on it when i went up there and checked it out.


----------

